# 8800GT OC card blows hot air inside case



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello All,

I have a BFG Tech 8800gt OC 512MB card that has the vents blowing the hot air into the case. 

Does anyone have any cool idea mods that I could do that would somewhat diminish or perhaps even remove this hot air that is being blown into the case?


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

erm I guess put fans in there. Maybe like two and one takes in cool air and one taking out hot air in the back :T


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, the hot air is being blown towards the front of the case....unless I can somewhat isolate the hot air and direct it somehow, that is the only way I see possible...perhaps sealing off the video card altogether would do the trick?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model number video card do you have?


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

BFG Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT OC GDDR3 512MB PCIe 2.0


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Great design, backwards Ideally you want the fan to push the hot air out the back, do you by any chance have a case with a top fan?


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

The case has room for a side fan, but no top fan.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A good solution may be to install a side fan blowing in and add a top fan blowing out.
Cut a round hole in the top of the case slightly smaller then the diameter of a 120mm fan and add something like this fan grille to the top of the case to finish it off.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...ard_Grill_-_Black.html?tl=g36c221&id=o5eiSxEX

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g36...o=price_desc&gclid=CJ2fxaGoiJwCFUdM5QodO1I5-g


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

well If the air is blowing to the front of the case, perhaps put a fan in the front that takes out fan and another intake fan from the back. So the cool air comes in the back. Lol I'm not sure :T I tried.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Another solution is a slot fan. It's a small fan that you add to a PCI slot. It exhaust out the back which is GREAT because the heat is removed rather than recycled.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129025

I use these myself and they are great.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The problem is that those tiny fans don't move much air at all, and often times are loud or break easily. I was going to make a thingy which was basically three 80mm fans attached to a frame soldered to a PCI slot blank what would blow cool air onto the graphics card, but it's fallen through because I don't have any tools at the moment (they're still in a box somewhere, I have yet to find them), and the other guy I was talking with this about seems to have run off. It's a sound idea though, I think, so it might be worth pursuing. Here was my basic idea:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Some do get noisy this is true. But when they work as they should it's great.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got one of those exact fans sitting in a drawer. Only had to run it for a couple 
minutes before I decided it was too loud for me. 

Anyway, if the card is blowing too much hot air into the case, what does that make
your temperatures? Use gpu-z for you video card temps, and check in the bios for
cpu and motherboard. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

My idle temps for my video card are at 51C. When I up my fan speed, it does lower my temp but it just blows warmer air in the case. 

Last night I ran a test, I placed a regular fan just above the video card blowing outwards towards the side of the case. I had removed the side cover. The temps for my CPU as well as core readings were lowered by an additional 3C. (BIOS readings confirmed the same drop in temps). I was able to feel the warm air coming out of the fan. I somehow need to mod my side panel so that if I do decide to place my fan over my video card the warm air blows outwards.

FYI, I'll take the extra noise if I know the system is being kept cool. :grin:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I have a slot fan in my system and I cant hear it.
When looking at them check the specs. They will list the CFM of the fan as well as the noise in DBs.
On my 8800GTX the temps came down 15 degrees after placing the fan under the video card.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This one has a low noise and is closer to where the hot air vents from the card.


----------



## ryaxin (Jul 3, 2009)

This is exactly what I need!! Thanks ebackhus!!!


----------

